# x11 broke with FreeBSD 9.0 Release



## kb6rxe (Jan 6, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD 9.0 Release yesterday and had trouble getting all the modules that make up X11 to compile. I had to use some packages instead. I finally got X11 installed and tried to start and got message from libXcursor referring to a undefined symbol XRenderQueryExtension. I have attached log file with the errors.

Previously I had installed all the Betas and Release Candidates for 9.0 successfully with little trouble.  I was hoping the 9.0 Release would be as easy.

How can I fix this X11 problem?

Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2012)

It's probably because of inappreciate messing packages with ports, *pkg_delete -a* then *pkg_add -r xorg* and try again.


----------



## shaman (Jan 6, 2012)

Undefined symbol = missing shared lib

Did you try ldd?


[cmd=]root@bt:/home/diego# dpkg -L libxcursor1[/cmd]

```
...
/usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1

root@bt:/home/diego# ldd /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1
	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff1befc000)
	libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x00007f7ab87ec000)
```

If you don't have libXrender, install with:

[cmd=]#cd /usr/ports/x11/libXrender[/cmd]


good luck!


----------



## vermaden (Jan 6, 2012)

shaman said:
			
		

> *root@bt:/home/diego# dpkg -L libxcursor1*


Its not Debian Linux mate, its FreeBSD UNIX.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 6, 2012)

You shouldn't really mix ports with packages. That tends to break things in the way. If you want to install X from ports then you are better off using a metaport located in:

/usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal/
/usr/ports/x11/xorg


----------



## kb6rxe (Jan 8, 2012)

*fixed*

Thanks for the suggestion on *pkg_add -r xorg*. It worked like a charm. I'm installing all my packages that way instead of spending hours compiling them.

Thanks again.


----------

